# Petunia Bites Violet



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

I have two hedgehogs. I have had Petunia since she was a baby. She is a year and a half old. Violet is a rescue and is around 4-5 years old. When my hedgehogs have tubes Petunia always wants the one Violet has. Petunia proceeds to push Violet. Then after having a tube battle (each has a head in a side of the tube as seen in this video 



) and when Violet runs off with the tube; Petunia will bite Violet's foot. I am experimenting with not giving them tubes to play with. When they have tubes to play with I usually have about 10 out to try to reduce conflict and this does not work. I have tried feeding them before playtime and this has not worked. What can I do to stop this biting? This whole biting thing is new.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Are they housed together?
It's looking like they each want their own private space. Hedgehogs are solitary animals and sometimes some females are able to live in groups. However, we've also had owners here whose females suddenly turn on each other and resulting in one killing the other. 
It may be time to separate them and keep them separate before something happens, especially since one is older. In the case I mentioned, the younger female killed the older.


----------



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

The only time they have disagreements is during playtime. I have not seen this behavior in the cage.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So you have a video camera in the cage?
What you do is your choice. They're already showing signs of having disagreements, you have been given warnings. I wish them the best and that nothing happens.

Here's the thread about the younger killing the older
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2426&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=kaila


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd agree with Immortalia - personally I would go straight for separating them, even if you haven't witnessed the behavior in the cage (yet). You can't be there 24/7 to watch, and there's a chance that the first time something DOES happen in the cage is in the middle of the night or when you're out of the house and one of your girls may end up injured or dead before you can do anything to stop it. It's your decision, but personally, I'd want to play it safe rather than have such a horrible situation happen.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Immortalia and Lilysmommy. We have a pair of females that were born on the same day (different litters) and were raised together from very young. They're housed together and are very bonded, but I wouldn't hesitate to separate them if I saw any sign of conflict or aggression. For females that did not bond as babies and are much different in age, the risk is much higher. I really would suggest separating them. Supervised playtime would still be fine, as long as you are there to separate them if a fight happens, but it's really not a good idea to continue to house them together when you've seen some biting happen.


----------



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

I am going to put Petunia in my porta crate.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Good call! I would separate them too. I had two hamsters (a mom and a daughter) that were housed together since the baby was born but the baby eventually killed the mother. I would not take the risk of housing your hedgehogs together if they are showing signs of not getting along. Good luck!


----------

